# Cataracts



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

My poor driver has so so sore eyes, I put drops in 4 times a day - vision in left eye is poor. Has seen the Ophalmogist twice now -each time the same answer "3 years ago you would have been able to have it done, but the goalposts have been moved". What are we to do? Yes we can pay privately to have it done but when you are 70 and paid into the nhs all your working life  :?: 
Anyone who has had to resort to private can recommend a good 
'Ophal-gist :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought age discrimination was illegal.

Ray.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

My wife had both her eyes treated for cataracts last year and she is (censored)  which is nearly your age. Given that there is an election next year, a letter to your MP is a good idea. If that doesn't produce some action, a letter or six to your local paper mentioning the MP's inaction might help.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Raynipper...nothing to do with age ! its more like NHS money.
I read this ::http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-sight-NHS-cuts-cataract-surgery-quarter.html in Sundays Daily Mail, and have copied it ready to accompany a letter the our local MP and the Minister for Health.
It's the same old thing - a postcode lottery. What upset us both was that he walked home with the dye all round his eye - looked like he'd been in a fight, that really upset him to think that they couldn't wipes his eye before leaving the surgery. Wish I had taken a picture - didn't think till he had wiped his face. 
As you say there's three ways to get publicity, local MP, Health Minister, local media ie.tv & papers. We are all afraid to make a fuss in case we upset our local medical centre. :? :x


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Sandy, my husband is 73 so perhaps older is less urgent. 
He actually said this afternoon"oh I don't suppose it will do any good if I write!! By the way in East Dorset we pay the highest council tax.
in the country.
Wendy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I doubt there are many 20 something people needing cataracts.......... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I had my second cataract sorted last year at 69. The optician at Specsavers wrote a glorious letter quoting quality of life etc. Could you get your optician to write something similar?
Wendy, I left East Dorset as soon as I left school, although my sisters still live there.


----------

